# Ho-Hum-mingbirds



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Nothing boring or routine imo about these guys.  Enjoy watching how territorial they are, but hate when one chases another away from my shot.

1) Rufous



IMG_4735-1 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) Allen's



IMG_4844-3 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) Allen's



IMG_4753-2 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) Allen's



IMG_4685-4 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

5) George & Martha



IMG_3079-8 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr



IMG_3044-6 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

One for the road:



IMG_4654-2 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 14, 2014)

Number 2 for me. Absolutely fantastic!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Number 2 for me. Absolutely fantastic!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great set.  I like the portrait of the Allen's.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice set


----------



## pjaye (Sep 14, 2014)

They are all wonderful but that first one is a winner for me.  Love that one.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice! We really only get Ruby-throated here; Allen's and Rufous get reported every great once in a while, but I've never gotten to see one--so it's nice to see some different hummers, and beautiful shots of them, too.

But, them two white ones--those are the biggest, weirdest looking hummers I've ever seen!


----------



## snerd (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice set! #3 for the win!


----------



## Desi (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice set.  It's #1 for me.  That orange-red perfectly matches bird and flower.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 14, 2014)

Excellent  Set, We'll Done.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful set, Love your work.  Ed


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 14, 2014)

Great Job Jaca!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you ladies and gents!  Sharon it must be something in the water .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radical (Sep 15, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Nothing boring or routine imo about these guys.  Enjoy watching how territorial they are, but hate when one chases another away from my shot.
> 
> 1) Rufous
> 
> ...


Awesome shots of the humming bird.


----------



## MystrE (Sep 15, 2014)

I am blown away by the clarity, sharpness and color of these photos! One of these days, I'll be able to invest in better lenses.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

MystrE said:


> I am blown away by the clarity, sharpness and color of these photos! One of these days, I'll be able to invest in better lenses.



Not sure what lenses you have, but I feel fairly confident in saying - you can do this with many kit lenses (in terms of clarity, sharpness and color) along with PP.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

George and Martha are so damn cute! And love the hummers Jaca, awesome as always.


----------



## BillM (Sep 15, 2014)

Great set Jaca, love the natural feeder


----------



## Designer (Sep 15, 2014)

I just nominated your Allen's (#3) for POTM, September, 2014. 

Now you're in competition with yourself.  

(edit)  My reasons:  Perfectly focused and framed with a blurred background, and the bird's beak is echoed in the thorns.


----------



## Designer (Sep 15, 2014)

We could still nominate any of his other photographs. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Designer said:


> I just nominated your Allen's (#3) for POTM, September, 2014.
> 
> Now you're in competition with yourself.
> 
> (edit)  My reasons:  Perfectly focused and framed with a blurred background, and the bird's beak is echoed in the thorns.




Triple Double like   Thank you!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> Great set Jaca, love the natural feeder



I'm really really lucky.  Just across the street, there was an empty area of grass and some nice trees.  A few months ago most of the grass and a few trees were replaced with a variety of plants and flowers.  Many of them have matured and the hummers are going crazy.   Yesterday, there were hummers, Western bluebirds, and Nutmeg Mannikins among others.   It will be my spot when I am lazy and don't want to go shoot the shorebirds.

The hummingbirds love this bush: 
Description:  
  The Mexican sage is a bushy shrub that grows 3-4 ft. tall and wide. It has hairy white stems, gray-green leaves and velvet like purple flower spikes that bloom summer through fall. This shrub tolerates sun, light shade, little water, and is hardy to 15 degrees F. The Mexican sage is drought tolerant and attracts hummingbirds. -Cornflower Farms

Information by Gardensoft


----------



## BillM (Sep 15, 2014)

If i was you i'd get real lazy real quick and plant myself next to that bush for a week


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL,  I got my little travel chair and I do enjoy planting my arse on it at times.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 15, 2014)

Number one is beautiful!! Love the coordinating colors.  Nice set.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 15, 2014)

Diggin' #2 and is the winner for me.  Excellent detail and the white-out behind the head really makes it stand out.  What I find most intriguing is the brier branch it's sitting on shows well against it's pointed beak.

well done on all.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Diggin' #2 and is the winner for me.  Excellent detail and the white-out behind the head really makes it stand out.  What I find most intriguing is the brier branch it's sitting on shows well against it's pointed beak.
> 
> well done on all.



Thank you Sir.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Civchic (Sep 16, 2014)

You totally aced these Jaca.  Fantastic shots.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2014)

Civchic said:


> You totally aced these Jaca.  Fantastic shots.



Thank you Civ


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2014)

kundalini said:


> Diggin' #2 and is the winner for me.  Excellent detail and the white-out behind the head really makes it stand out.  What I find most intriguing is the brier branch it's sitting on shows well against it's pointed beak.
> 
> well done on all.


Errr, I meant #3.  But you knew that, didn't you?


----------



## baturn (Sep 16, 2014)

absolutely positive I already commented in this thread, however.  Excellent! hard to pick one but will go with #1. And gotta love the dos on the ducks.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice set of hummingbirds!  It's nice to see some different color birds.  I only have the Ruby-Throated around my house.


----------



## LarryLomona (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice set, Number 3 for me.


----------

